

Van Halen & M&M's - Crazy or Crazy Smart? - dholowiski
http://web.archive.org/web/20080305234616/http://jimcofer.com/personal/?p=621

======
ColinWright
Recently posted, _much_ discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2839581>

